# Rotella synthetic blend 10w30 safe in brute?



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Ok guys tired of goin the dealer oil change route so went to wallmart an got the fram filter an have been thinkin ab this hard got the 10w30 syn blend for the brute is it safe to run an good oil? I thought ab the 15w40 but the 10w30 is closer to what im suppose to run opinions please!! Its goin in a 2012 brute


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/47-general-tech-audio-info/1167-atv-engine-oil.html


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

My only question is should i run the conventional 15w40 rotella or the syn blend i ride alot of water an deep mud is the 15w too thick?? Any help please!

---------- Post added at 10:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 AM ----------

Also tho will it hurt
My performance or mph or anything at all since the oils a bit thicker ?


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

I run rotella synthetic no problems been for over a year


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

And I've been running 15w - 40 Rotella for about a year as well with no problems. I do frequent oil changes though around every 120 miles ......Maybe overkill ?


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

I ended up doing the 15w40 as well been told syn is not really all that great so got the reg an what do you mean overkill? I change my oil about every ten hours or so


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Alot of people run syn oil in brutes w/ no problems. I ran RP. A lot of people running Amsoil


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

I was runnin amsoil but for 13$ a quart versus the 12 gall

---------- Post added at 03:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:40 PM ----------

Gallon of rotella 15w40 with a ton of good reviews cant really beat it i water ride alot too an have heard that water slips right past synthetics


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

From what I've read on a couple different sites and MIMB, is that it is prefered that you use synthetic oil due to better oil properties,although many report their Brutes burn through alot of synthetic oil in short time - in which case then you should use the dino oil instead of the synthetic. Both oils work,but you are the only one gonna pay for your quads repairs,so it's up to you.


----------



## flash650 (May 7, 2013)

*750 to 650*

someone tell me if carbs off of a 750 fit a 650 with no problems or do i have to jet them down


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I ran AMSOIL for some time and then recently switched. when I rebuilt my motor I did more research on oil. I now run Brad Penn oil due to the zinc additives.


----------



## SinisterV (Mar 20, 2013)

0w40 Royal Purple


----------

